# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tällaisilla junilla lentoasemalle

## Ertsu

http://www.iltalehti.fi/vantaa/200804297580708_va.shtml

Eikö pääkaupunkiseudulta nyt liikenisi vähän vanhempaa kalustoa Tampereen seudulle ?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Vai että on tummanpunaiset junat oikein "ikivanhoja"! Ja vielä muka 60-luvulta. Ei kai enää Sm1-junia löydy vanhoissa väreissä?




> - Väliasemilta mennään lentokentälle varmasti junalla, jos joukkoliikennettä ylipäätään käytetään. Yhteys on suora ja niin nopea, arvioi Järviluoma.


Siis... JOS mennään? Mitähän tämä tarkoittaa? Ja miten niin on suora? Se reittihän nimenomaan kiertää puolet Vantaasta eikä mene suoraan, kuten pitäisi.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Vai että on tummanpunaiset junat oikein "ikivanhoja"! Ja vielä muka 60-luvulta. Ei kai enää Sm1-junia löydy vanhoissa väreissä?


Lieneekö IL:lla tai YTV:llä mennyt saneeraamattomat Sm2 ja saneeratut Sm1 sekaisin? Ei Sm1 ole näkynyt pitkään aikaan enää saneeraamattomina. Viimeinen yksikkö 6037-6237 meni saneeraukseen vuonna 2000 vai 2001.

Eikö 60-luvulta ainoastaan ole sähköjunista ns. protosamit eli Sm1 6001-6005 ja Eio:t 6201-6205?






> Ne vanhimmat mallit poistuvat vähitellen liikenteestä. Nyt liikenteessä olevilla uusimmilla matalalattiaisilla junilla, niin sanotuilla pikku-pendoliinoilla, on tarkoitus hoitaa lähiliikenteen pitempiä reittejä ja näillä tulevilla uusilla junilla ainakin pääosa kehäradan liikenteestä, hahmottelee YTV:n liikennejohtaja Niilo Järviluoma.


Eikö se toinensarja eli 20 (#6x11-6x30) uudempaa Sm4:sta hankittu juuri lähiliikenteen pidemmille reiteille ja vanhemmat 10 (#6x01-6x10) alunperin kapunkiratojen lähiliikenteeseen? Miksi muka sitä systeemiä muutettaisiin. Uudet lähijunat eli "Sm5" hankittiin kylläkin käsittääkseni YTV:n alueen liikenteeseen, joten kehäradan lisäksi käsittääkseni FLIRT:jä/SM5:ia tultaisiin näkemään myös Espoossa A- ja E-junissa.

----------

